# Archive sites trying to display ads from www.avsads.com



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I notice the TCF archive sites are still trying to display ads from www.avsads.com.

http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=209360&page=1&pp=40

It'd be real nice if those old archive forum databases could be rolled back into the main database... one place to search, and all that. Alas, probably unlikely, huh?


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

dswallow said:


> I notice the TCF archive sites are still trying to display ads from www.avsads.com.
> 
> http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=209360&page=1&pp=40
> 
> It'd be real nice if those old archive forum databases could be rolled back into the main database... one place to search, and all that. Alas, probably unlikely, huh?


I call Smeek!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=404245


----------

